# How much different is Snowboarding then skateboarding?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

well snow is softer than concrete and you don't have to deal with cars...You also go way faster and wear strange goggles, smoke on the chairlift and drink beer (that is optional).
Skateboarding is cheaper. but snowboarding you spend wayyy less on wheels. And you get to learn how to use an iron and wax..wich could be useful later in life.
Some skateboarders use two thin longboards on the snow, those are called obstacles or skiers.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

pawlo said:


> well snow is softer than concrete and you don't have to deal with cars...You also go way faster and wear strange goggles, smoke on the chairlift and drink beer (that is optional).
> Skateboarding is cheaper. but snowboarding you spend wayyy less on wheels. And you get to learn how to use an iron and wax..wich could be useful later in life.
> Some skateboarders use two thin longboards on the snow, those are called obstacles or skiers.


LMAO :laugh:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

pawlo said:


> well snow is softer than concrete and you don't have to deal with cars...You also go way faster and wear strange goggles, smoke on the chairlift and drink beer (that is optional).
> Skateboarding is cheaper. but snowboarding you spend wayyy less on wheels. And you get to learn how to use an iron and wax..wich could be useful later in life.
> Some skateboarders use two thin longboards on the snow, those are called obstacles or skiers.


............


:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

pawlo said:


> well snow is softer than concrete and you don't have to deal with cars...You also go way faster and wear strange goggles, smoke on the chairlift and drink beer (that is optional).
> Skateboarding is cheaper. but snowboarding you spend wayyy less on wheels. And you get to learn how to use an iron and wax..wich could be useful later in life.
> Some skateboarders use two thin longboards on the snow, those are called obstacles or skiers.


werd.

i grew up skateboarding and stopped when i thought everyone else did. i shouldnt have. im thinkin about tryin it out again, this time at the age of 29. i dont see anything good coming of this.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> i grew up skateboarding and stopped when i thought everyone else did. i shouldnt have. im thinkin about tryin it out again, this time at the age of 29. i dont see anything good coming of this.


I'm also 29 and I grew up skating too. I still do from time to time just to clear my headspace. I'd advise staying away from stairs and gaps with big consequences, I've found that we aren't as springy as we used to be.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

sook said:


> I'm also 29 and I grew up skating too. I still do from time to time just to clear my headspace. I'd advise staying away from stairs and gaps with big consequences, I've found that we aren't as springy as we used to be.


This is the best advice ever. I'm 28, almost 29, and have skated for most of my life. My skating now is much more mellow than when I was a kid. Still love doing it, just have to be a little more careful on how it's done.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

haha thanks guys. i would stick to mostly ground tricks and grinds if i could ever figure anything out. i quit when i was about 11 or 12 and i never was any good then so i would pretty much have to start from scratch.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Skateboarding is not really like snowboarding. Surfing is more similar to snowboarding. Except it doesn’t hurt as much when you fall in the water.

Skateboarding is also much harder than snowboarding.

The only thing that is sort of similar is if you’re just riding flat based and straight, then you might be able to apply some balance that you have already gotten from skateboarding…like moving “sideways” while not tipping over. That’s about it. But this type of riding is usually only when you are pretty decent already, because in reality, the snow is bumpy and a small jerk can send you catching an edge if you aren’t used controlling the board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

sook said:


> I'm also 29 and I grew up skating too. I still do from time to time just to clear my headspace. I'd advise staying away from stairs and gaps with big consequences, I've found that we aren't as springy as we used to be.


Sk8boarding is so crazy now . This kid who I use to skate with back when i was 14/15 , Is now doing Impossible to nose blunt slids down handrails. Nollie down 20 sets. 


YouTube - Ryan Decenzo - Globe United By Fate Ep. 5


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

pawlo said:


> well snow is softer than concrete and you don't have to deal with cars...You also go way faster and wear strange goggles, smoke on the chairlift and drink beer (that is optional).


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice, drinking is definitely optional, smoking is not, LOL


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

id say its very different. i tried to learn skateboarding and failed miserable, but picked up snowboarding pretty quickly. i have a friend who is a good skater, but sucks at snowboarding also.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Nevergymless said:


> Sk8boarding is so crazy now . This kid who I use to skate with back when i was 14/15 , Is now doing Impossible to nose blunt slids down handrails. Nollie down 20 sets.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Ryan Decenzo - Globe United By Fate Ep. 5


Not only does he go down rails, but his board does a corked spin manuever right under his feet! All these stunts make snowboarding look like slow motion.

And that last one was a huge drop. And there's no decending "landing" like for wimpy snowboarders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I think most people who snowboard (hell most dudes in general) probably went through a phase where they wished they could skateboard.

Mine started and ended when i was in 5th grade, although I did have a friend who became really good.

I wish I could pick up skateboarding now at 19 but I'm probably too lazy


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

c_mack9 said:


> haha thanks guys. i would stick to mostly ground tricks and grinds if i could ever figure anything out. i quit when i was about 11 or 12 and i never was any good then so i would pretty much have to start from scratch.


have u noticed it's harder to get good rotation, pop etc on tricks? i took a decade absence and came back an old man. :thumbsdown:

upside with snowboarding, no chance of taking a straight on ____ shot between the legs when trying to do a rail. 

anyone skate to get more accustomed to transitions and vert?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

bearju1ce said:


> I wish I could pick up skateboarding now at 19 but I'm probably too lazy


you're still young enough, you should get a dream setup and just mess around. no pressure on yourself... just go out and have fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

squishydonut said:


> you're still young enough, you should get a dream setup and just mess around. no pressure on yourself... just go out and have fun.


During the summer I'll hop on one of my brothers skateboards after watching a video or two and see if I can pick it up during the times I wouldn't be doing anything besides chilling on the computer. 

Even failing at it would be more productive than staying inside.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

bearju1ce said:


> During the summer I'll hop on one of my brothers skateboards after watching a video or two and see if I can pick it up during the times I wouldn't be doing anything besides chilling on the computer.
> 
> Even failing at it would be more productive than staying inside.


i concur! :thumbsup:

it's cool to just mess around.


----------

